# suffering and inspiration



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

The end of the year is upon us and so many people will have a lengthy list of goals for2014. I love that. I think its a great opportunity to make big changes. I have seen the diet posts and just wanted to touch on something about fitnes. On my show last night , I AM Liberty, I was going over what it takes me to stay consistent with my brutal fitness plan. 

Willy Wonka said invention is 98% perspiration and 2% butterscotch ripple. 

Tough consistent fitness is 98% inspiration and 2% work. 

Don't discount what I am telling you. If you are planning to really push it in2014 find put what inspires you most. Watch, fo it , read it as mch as you can and especially before you workout.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm up for the butterscotch


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

What show is this?


----------



## Shariyal77 (Jan 3, 2014)

All these tinny details are made with lot of backgound knowledge.Thanks so much with this fantastic new web site. I'm very fired up to show it to anyone. It makes me so satisfied your vast understanding and wisdom have a new channel on the world.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Shariyal77 said:


> All these tinny details are made with lot of backgound knowledge.Thanks so much with this fantastic new web site. I'm very fired up to show it to anyone. It makes me so satisfied your vast understanding and wisdom have a new channel on the world.


Are you from Colorado?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG!! I think I missed something here.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

Mean green if you were asking about my show. It's a twice weekly podcast called I AM Liberty. Got WordPress.com. thanks.


----------

